# My wife caught fire today



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I took my wife bass fishing for her first time today. We went to a buddy's pond. They were bedding everywhere. My wife picked it up quickly. Between her and her friend Jessica, they caught 10. I caught 2 that I released then decided it was much more enjoyable drinking beer and watching them. They were screaming like school girls when they hooked up. 

My wife caught a nice one around 4.5lb.


----------



## haulinboat (Sep 12, 2011)

Congrats gals. I know who's gonna Getsome


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice job ladies!! those are some fat bass.


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

awesome job..looks like a great day


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

bahahaha, J did'nt catch any? Kim's got a big one ..


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

wld1985 said:


> bahahaha, J did'nt catch any? Kim's got a big one ..


No he didn't catch any. It was more fun watching them than it was catching them myself.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hahaha, did you drink beer and make them women folk clean em too??? Then that would've been a GREAT day!!! 

Great job on them women folk getting some nice bass!!!!


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Jason said:


> Hahaha, did you drink beer and make them women folk clean em too??? Then that would've been a GREAT day!!!
> 
> Great job on them women folk getting some nice bass!!!!


 
By the looks of how he has his hands in the first pic I'm guessing he was told to get in the pic but don't touch us and then go clean the fish.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

finfever61 said:


> By the looks of how he has his hands in the first pic I'm guessing he was told to get in the pic but don't touch us and then go clean the fish.


That was spot on. I did clean all the fish, then grilled them. The things we do for the ladies!!


----------

